# Update on my wonderful boys



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry not been about much I'm not too well at the moment , But 
my precious wonderful boys are keeping me happy  
They are both doing fine & becoming great mates..
Kirby had his vaccination this morning , he was really brave 
and didn't cry at all  ( I was so proud  ) 
The vet said he is perfect & he now weighs 1.8 lbs. , he is a big boy  
I can't believe soon he will be able to go out , when I take Fizzy out 
he is now starting to get all bouncy and want to come to , he looks so 
sad when I have to just walk away with fizzy ... but soon it will 
be the 3 of us on a walk  

Basically my two boys are wonderful and make me so happy & my life 
so great  I am so lucky to have them  


Sara xx


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

He is so sweet...just the cutest!! Sorry you haven't been well. Isn't it great how our chi's can make life so much better!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww sara he is lovely where is fizzy lol im glad they make you soo happy they are both stunning and i know how you feel


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

need to take some new photos of my boys !! 

Heres Mr Fizzy D 8)


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awww they are such cuties. 

Hope you start feeling a bit better soon Sara  take it easy xx


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

the boys look so good , kirby is such a little funny man 

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

**** A message to Fizzy Dave ****

Fizzy, it's me, Cooper. I've missed you, mate. That cute little Paris that lives in South Carolina told me I'm handsome!! We're going on a date - do you want to find a girl and come with us? Maybe you could ask Lily - she's pretty and she's smart.

I've missed you, mate!! Let me know when we can take the little tyke out to the pubs and use him to talk to pretty girls!

**** End Message to Fizzy Dave ***

*** A message to Fizzy Dave and Kirby's Mum ****

I am so sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I'm sure having the boys around you makes not only for good company but the best kind of medicine anyone can ask for. Feel better soon - that's not a request - it's an order! :salute: 

And I'm so happy the boys are getting along! How perfect! Fizzy's still my man but I am in complete and total love with Kirby's ears!!!! They're bigger than he is! I swoon every time I see them. :love10: 

**** End Message to Fizzy Dave and Kirby's Mum ****


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

sorry to hear you have not been well, hope you are better soon.
Glad to hear your dogs are keeping you happy, they have a habit of doing that. :lol:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Sara,
Glad to hear everything's going so well with the three of you. Kirby and Fizzy are two handsome boys!!!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Sorry you have not felt well Sara. Your little guys are just so precious, and are the best medicine anyone could have!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Cooper said:


> **** A message to Fizzy Dave ****
> 
> Fizzy, it's me, Cooper. I've missed you, mate. That cute little Paris that lives in South Carolina told me I'm handsome!! We're going on a date - do you want to find a girl and come with us? Maybe you could ask Lily - she's pretty and she's smart.
> 
> ...


Hiya Cooper~man  great to hear from you   good to know you are doing good  Ohhh a date with Paris  sounds fun ..

*Message to Lily * how about joining me , cooper & paris on a little date ??? I'm the perfect gentleman I PROMISE   

Cooper , sorry i've not been in touch mate , been busy looking after my mum & teaching Kirby to be a good lad ( and do all the stuff mum likes  ) he is doing OK ( other than the other day he poo'd on the sofa :shock: not sure why he did that because it is easy for him to get on and off as mum has put pillows/duvets etc so he is safe , So when I asked him why he did it he said " I did it because I can :wink: & mum won't mind  :wink: 


Sara here now , Thanks to everyone for all your kind wishes I really appricate it  I truely do  My boys are so wonderful and Kirbys ears are so silly he really is a funny little man :lol:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, they are just so cute!! I love them! Can't wait to see them chilling out in Camden one day 8) ! Speaking of which, its a shame you aren't going to see the Anti Nowhere League. No doubt I'll meet you at the Underworld one of these days though!! :headbang: 
Jeanna


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Sara,
Im so happy you have fizzy and kirby there for you
I wish all 3 of you the best- and get well! :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

sara i forgot to ask are you going to the london chi meet ups on the 16th and 30th of october?


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> *Message to Lily * how about joining me , cooper & paris on a little date ??? I'm the perfect gentleman I PROMISE


Fizzy, my mom says I can go!! She's glad it's a double date because she says she "knows how boys are." :? But she knows you come from a good family so she's not really worried. My first date - I can hardly wait! :wave:

Mommy also hopes your mum is feeling a lot better real soon.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> sara i forgot to ask are you going to the london chi meet ups on the 16th and 30th of october?


I don't think i'm gonna be able to make them , my boyfriend works Sundays and I'd need him to drive .... 

( Hope to get to a Chi-london-meet-up soon  )


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

a lot of people are going to the meet up on the 16th Oct, if not Stitch has his last injection Wednesday sooo I'll try and bring him down the week after


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Sara... i just love the pics of your two gorgeous lil' lads! Fizzy is as cute as ever! Its the first time ive seen a pic of Kirby as ive been ill myself too (hope your feelin' better!) and hes totally adorable!!!! The pics almost tempted me to get another Chi :shock: :lol: but thats for the future! :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Fizzy, my mom says I can go!! She's glad it's a double date because she says she "knows how boys are." :? But she knows you come from a good family so she's not really worried. My first date - I can hardly wait! :wave:
> 
> Mommy also hopes your mum is feeling a lot better real soon.



Fizzy here  cool 8)  8) really looking forward to our date  
I'll bring you ladies  some treats what would you like ??? 
( as my mum owns a pet shop it's no problem   ) 
& please tell your mum not to worry to much , I'm really looking 
after my mum & my Bruv is a little angel , when I'm not there 
to cuddle my mum he looks after her ( & she lets him sleep in the bed now  )


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

nemochi said:


> a lot of people are going to the meet up on the 16th Oct, if not Stitch has his last injection Wednesday sooo I'll try and bring him down the week after


Fizzy really enjoyed the meet up he went to    

My Kirby is able to go out from next Sunday  

If you wanna bring the wonderful handsome stitch to see me at work next week i'd love that  I'm at work every day 11 till 3


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

How wonderful to see Fizzy Dave...and of course little Kirby ! Two great looking little boy's. 

sorry to hear you have been under the weather...hope you feel better soon.


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

OMG how cute!!!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Thank you so much  I am feeling a little better today  Got some new medication and I think it's helping


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

glad to hear that sara - when your not about- i so miss your bubbly self


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> glad to hear that sara - when your not about- i so miss your bubbly self


me to


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Sara, Sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well, and hope you are feeling better soon. 

Fizzy Dave - It's Paris. I'm so glad you and Lily are going to double date with Cooper and I. We will have the best time! So, where are we going? The beach? Park? Your Mom's store for a shopping spree (you know Lily & I like to shop).


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

nikki&paris said:


> Your Mom's store for a shopping spree (you know Lily & I like to shop).


That sounds like a great idea to me   we can go to the park after  
or maybe a shopping trip to Harrods ?  :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

harrods count me in opps im not a chi he he he lol


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Feel better soon Sara!! Sounds like you have two very compitent "nurses"
giving you quality Chi therapy!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi, Sara. :wave: I've been wondering why you weren't on the forum as much as usual, and sort of had a feeling you weren't feeling too well. I so hope your new medicaion helps and you feel much better real soon.

Been a little "under the weather" myself - they changed my meds _again._ I'll be so glad when they finally get everything regulated. 

Your boys just get cuter and cuter all the time. Glad to hear they've been such good nurses. Give them hugs and kisses from Jazzy and me.

Take care of yourself, and feel better soon!


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

I think the Chis are getting more dates than I do!!

I think Fizzy is just gorgeous! Nice to see him again! Anf of course little Kirby is a cutie pie! Aww he's growing! How old is he now? My little boy Tyke is 11 weeks (12 on Monday). I just love watching them grow up!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Kirby is 11 weeks this tuesday  & he is 850grms :lol:


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

hope your feeling better soon!, ive had flu for aweek now, its great to have two chis to curl up with when your all sick
mia
x


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Mia said:


> its great to have two chis to curl up with when your all sick
> mia
> x


It sure is , it's the best  

This morning I got up at 9am my boys BOTH didn't get out of bed till 10.30am  lazy lads :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

its great aint it when your ill and its like they know your not feeling well and dont leave your side


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

Aaaaah Sara, hope you are feeling better, not been on the forum much week, so sorry you are not feeling too good , we are only happy when you are happy :lol: 
Love the piccie of the two of them in the bed, mind you, Kirby has the more comfy seat, he is learning quick


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Sorry you haven't been well lately Sara and hope you're feeling heaps better now. Kirby has got to be the cutest puppy of all time!  He and Fizzy sure are a headturning duo and are such good boys for their Mommy! :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chimom said:


> Been a little "under the weather" myself - they changed my meds _again._ I'll be so glad when they finally get everything regulated.


how you doing on the new meds ? Everytime they change mine I get kinda sick :roll: hope you are feeling a little better


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

get well soon Srah - your 2 boys are as sweet as sugar - their all the medicine you need :wink: :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> chimom said:
> 
> 
> > Been a little "under the weather" myself - they changed my meds _again._ I'll be so glad when they finally get everything regulated.
> ...


Hi, Sara. Hope you're feeling much better. I'm feeling better this week too. Just takes time to adjust to new meds and new dosages. Then my doctor tells me a couple of weeks ago that it can take as long as a _year_ to get the meds and dosages at the right levels! That was not what I wanted to hear! 

Your two boys are just so absolutely adoreable!! Glad they take such good care of mommy.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chimom said:


> Then my doctor tells me a couple of weeks ago that it can take as long as a _year_ to get the meds and dosages at the right levels! That was not what I wanted to hear!



I know my doctor said the same .. :roll: I've now been on my meds 17months & hopefully soon it'll sort  but as you know once one thing is sorted something else seems to start up :shock: but right now i'm feeling good  so for now I'm happy  
Glad you are feeling a bit better too


----------

